# 2600K Lapping?



## Jesse11

What up guys, Recently I read an article about CPU lapping,
Is this any good?
I guess you will decrease the lifetime of your CPU?
Or if you do this good and safe, it's okay?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

It's really only good if your CPU temperature is getting too high and you absolutely can not (or will not) upgrade your cooling. Done properly, it won't affect the lifetime of the CPU at all (certainly not negatively).


----------



## 2048Megabytes

With the possibility of damaging the processor for a few degrees Celsius lower in temperature I do not think it is worth it.  Just buy a better heatsink if you want lower temperatures.


----------



## jonnyp11

Or the safest route, downclock it, that thing would be plenty fast even at 2.5ghz


----------



## mx344

Well...I dont understand how you can damage the cpu, if you do everything right, its fairly simple, just takes time. I did mine and it only helped like 2c so, Not worth it IMO, i spent hours on that thing lmao.


----------



## Perkomate

jonnyp11 said:


> Or the safest route, downclock it, that thing would be plenty fast even at 2.5ghz



why on earth....


----------



## mx344

Perkomate said:


> why on earth....


lolz.


----------



## linkin

I've lapped my CPU. It helps keep the temps down, especially in summer. Unless you lap the cooler as well it won't do a whole lot. Which reminds me that I need to lap my H60 block


----------



## wolfeking

jonnyp11 said:


> Or the safest route, downclock it, that thing would be plenty fast even at 2.5ghz


not safe. 
Downclocking can cause as much or more damage as overclocking.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Downclocking can cause as much or more damage as overclocking.


Why do you say this?

There's no harm in underclocking your system, essentially all CPUs these days do it automatically anyway.


----------



## wolfeking

it was stated in our CE1 textbook. I remember it being there. I know CNC and speed step does it, but they also have automatic voltage control too. 

If anything, I would think that any damage would be caused by overvoltage if you reduced to a point that needed less volts.


----------



## 87dtna

Lapping a CPU is dumb.  It's not super risky if you take your time and do it right, but it does void the warranty on your $300 cpu for a 1-2c difference.


----------



## valtopps

i agree on lapping cpu's is not to smart. try lapping your cooler should see a couple degrees cooler. but a i5 0r i7 cpu run cool compared to the socket 775 cpu's. when it comes time to upgrade your cpu if its lapped its harder to sell it. i had a e8400 c0 that ran so hot i gave it a try lapped the cpu and cooler i got 3-4c cooler. so your better off buying a very good cooler and lap it.


----------



## StrangleHold

Unless you do both, the CPU and cooler its a waste of time. Plus the time it takes you for only a few c difference.


----------

